
Techstars and 500 Startups Outpace Y Combinator in Series A Graduates - exolymph
https://mattermark.com/500-startups-accelerator-company/
======
smt88
It's insane to use fundraising as a proxy for success, especially for venture
capital. If YC grads are raising less money, it could easily mean their
businesses are _more successful_.

~~~
anonymoose533
The problem is that YC _itself_ uses # of companies that receive additional
funding as a proxy for its own success.

This could be worse news for YC than it appears.

------
SandersAK
Honestly this is a very strange metric for me. It doesn't account for things
like the frothy conditions of 2011 - 2014 where people were raising money like
crazy.

It doesn't speak to trends where investors were actively looking to nourish
alternatives to YC since there was a perceived monopoly on investor mindshare
at YC.

It doesn't explain what the series A cumulation means for investors, nor
startups, nor the incubators themselves.

If this article is for investors, wouldn't it better to understand and compare
the total valuations of startups from each accelerator (by batch would be
best.)

If this is for startups, wouldn't it be best to compare percent of batch that
went on to raise series A?

edit: I don't mean to suggest that the data isn't interesting. But given the
extremely human nature of startup investing, I think it's worth speaking to
qualitative factors when trying to bring insight.

------
sytse
The article offsets the data by the year the incubator started. This is not
relevant fort a start-up having to pick an incubator today. I think it would
be more interesting to see what percentage of current graduates raise series
A. My guess is that this is highest for YC but still only one in five. Of
course there are also cash flow businesses that don't need to raise but these
are the exception rather than the rule. Disclosure: winter 2015 YC graduate
and a big fan of YC

------
Hydraulix989
Huh? From the article, 500 Startups is not even close:

"Y Combinator companies comprise 4% of Series A deals"

"500 Startups produced 1.8% of Series A recipients"

------
3pt14159
Really what matters is rate of return. It doesn't surprise me that a company
called 500 Startups gets a lot of Series A deals.

------
ajkates
I understand what Mattermark is trying to do here, and applaud them for
trying, but the way the data is presented doesn't withstand scrutiny. There
are far too many interceding variables for this analysis to have any merit.
Namely (1) total deals done/varying market conditions in a given year, (2)
yearly cohort size, (3) the fact that most Series A deals happen within 3
years of accelerator graduation, (4) not accounting for large seed deals,
later stage deals, and exits. I don't quite understand how number of Series A
deals equates to success in the first place, and I'm having trouble finding
what this analysis proves, if anything.

------
eruditely
It's really am issue with problem of induction writ large for measuring VC
returns w/ averages(say for ROI/ROR(Like this better)) asking for averages
when the entire point is that averages are likely not stable for comparisons.

Do averages of returns across VC stay stable even if they are supposed to
manufacture black swans, which is what it actually is, and not "Unicorns".

Also most people calling it Unicorns is probably an indication that that
segment of detractors is undereducated and should be ignored as there are
plenty of other more accurate terms.

If the means are an irrelevant metric to compare across VC's/YC-Like seed
funding groups, then we should look for a more stable metric to compare
performance as in this field and in the market, as always, the past is not
indicative of future performance.

This is really difficult for the human mind to perceive isn't it?
Nevertheless, let us hold still, but still make haste.

------
justinzollars
Which recent YC companies do you believe will become the most successful?
(omitting the obvious Airbnb, Instacart, Gusto, Stripe and Reddits)

------
vonnik
It would be more interesting to see aggregate metrics by yearly cohort, like
rev, valuation, etc.

